# Magnuson 2300 pics



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Took some pics of new Magnuson 2300 install in my 05. Installed MSD coil racks on stock valve covers too. Sorted out the plumbing and wiring, here are some pics


----------



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

nicely done... looks pretty sick cleaned up like that...


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Y did u decide to stick with the volant intake and not go with an OTR?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Volant intake was on N/A set up, thinking about a Svede Speed OTR and 2.85 pulley. I would need to retune, so maybe later this year. Volant intakes still make good power, this set up makes 526/489 and I like the sound.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice. Looks super clean.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

My god. Don't wanna run into you on the streets!


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to see a Svede intake on a blower. Looks good I'm looking to do a TVS 2300 build in the future (money allowing) LOL. How does it drive?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am looking into a Svede install, plumbing might be interesting/hood clearance issues. If your thinking about an install, get new motor mounts. I went with poly mounts, short version for strut bar clearance and stock pulley/hood clearance. I have an after market hoodliner and have a good fit to hood. I did trans mount mod and installed diff insert and bags. Unbelievable torque in any gear, I am currently traction limited, 1st and 2nd gear. Pulls hard 60 to 130 and is daily drivable. Clutch will be next upgrade.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice yeah those Svede hardly fit a stock hood, you may want to look at a VFN cowl hood if you were thinking about going down that road. Are you stock bottom end? and thanks for the pointers, really makes me want get a 2300 asap. lol


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Jealous. Nicely done.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

looks like fun to me


----------

